# BBS Registraion



## kinupiaq (Jul 1, 2009)

Folks: Sorry for the bandwidth here, but darned if I can figure out how to register on BBS so I'm a member rather than a guest. (Already joined up.)


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 1, 2009)

kinupiaq said:


> Folks: Sorry for the bandwidth here, but darned if I can figure out how to register on BBS so I'm a member rather than a guest. (Already joined up.)




Kinupiaq,

Welcome to Tug!  See this Tug link for how to change your status from 'Guest' to 'Member'.


Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

(Moving this to the About TUG BBS forum...)

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2009)

Doug,

Thanks for the reminder. I had forgotten about the yellow BBS Help link in the Blue navigation bar near the top of BBS pages.

When checking out the BBS Help link I noticed that the specific link that provides assistance on how to change ones status from 'Guest' to 'Member'
is at the bottom of the list of link choices.

Since it seems that the query of how to make this change comes up frequently, I would suggest moving that specific link to the top of the list or at least near the top. Also I would suggest modifying the wording of the link to 'How do I change my status from 'Guest' to 'Member'. It seems this category is more frequently used than the other choices that are listed in the thread - but that's only speculation on my part.

Again, my thanks to all the hard work the Tug Moderators and volunteers do behind the scenes.

Happy Fourth of July!

Richard


----------

